# Danko 1000 watt Sour D Kryptonite Ice queen G13 White widow



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Sep 21, 2009)

heres some shots of the girls, there about 5 days into flower!


----------



## loolagigi (Sep 21, 2009)

looks great bro, seems like you got mojo allready.  kick butt


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 21, 2009)

looking good. is the light far away because of heat issues? I keep mine much closer.


----------



## ishnish (Sep 21, 2009)

look'n good, Albino.  can't wait to see the ladies sex organs..


----------



## Trafic (Sep 21, 2009)

Does your light have some sort for vinyl cover on it?


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Sep 21, 2009)

thanks but i wish i had mojo! 

thanks guys im trying real hard on this one!

the cover is a heat insulator to keep the heat within the hood to be exhausted out, it doesnt let the heat excape in the grow room!

the hood is about a foot and half away from the tops! ya i dont want to burn them and its real hott in there, im not using my ac right now

thanks everyone stay tuned for this journal, ill have pics up daily and also info about the new build and the other set of ladies about to go into flower under 6 600's


----------



## Locked (Sep 21, 2009)

AlbinoDanko12GA said:
			
		

> thanks but i wish i had mojo!



Well here is some Green Mojo then Albino...


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Sep 22, 2009)

thank you hamster, i need some green mojo i got a lot going on right now, i have about 40 girls that need to be transplanted out of dixie cups somehwere else

i gave a good feeding of pura vida bloom, voodoo, open sesame and tarantula this morning and tonight when the light came on i went in there and it seemed like they shot into flower now, theres white pistils everywhere


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Sep 29, 2009)

well i havent sprayed any pesticides in a week and now that i went in there last night i had lil white spider mites webing all over the leafs! i really dont get it! im about over this whole spider might bullsht issue! i bleach, i clean everything and i fogged my room and spray chems and still spider mites everywhere! wats going on?????? there litereally like everywhere, its pretty nasty i dont even want to step in the tent cuz i know ill get those fuckers on me! there disgusting! i bought another doom fogger today and am gonna set it off in the tent in the morning when the light shuts off! and also spray with 50/50 water alcohol in the morning! is there anything to kill these on contact?????????? i know there so many different remeidies and ways to get control of them but ive proablly tried a million different things (dish soap water, alcohol, ff no bug me, azatrol, neem oil, garlic chilly powder mix, foggers, u name it ive tried it!) im really sick of dealing with these pests! im 2 weeks into flower and there everywhere, should i just cut them down and chuck em in the garbage or just flower them out and give the nasty spider mite weed away???????i really want ur guys opinion, i know there just gonna get worse proablly, wat should i do guys????????????????????


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Sep 30, 2009)

god i hate spider mites           :cry:


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 30, 2009)

sounds like a nightmare I am sorry...ya I wouldnt want to go into that tent either....


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 30, 2009)

dude check to see if that stuff is food safe if it isnt you dont want it on your herbage..


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Oct 1, 2009)

wat the azatrol???? i heard its pretty toxic vut everyone here in cali swears by it and says its the best and effective spray around as well as avid and azamax!


----------



## MindzEye (Oct 1, 2009)

AlbinoDanko12GA said:
			
		

> wat the azatrol???? i heard its pretty toxic vut everyone here in cali swears by it and says its the best and effective spray around as well as avid and azamax!




I have only used avid, stopped those mites in their tracks... If you buy your strains as clones get some avid and I use some stuff from home depot called organocide. I treat all new clones with both of those before I grow them. Spider Mites, Thrips, Gnats, and mildew are all easily transfered through clones...

Nice healthy plants man...


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Oct 1, 2009)

ya i heard avid is pretty good! its real expensive though! i recently just bought azatrol and that **** was $100 and i still have mites! i dont know wat to do anymore! it sux


----------



## Locked (Oct 1, 2009)

Bro I feel for ya....I hve never had a mite problem but I know it must suck....I hope you somehow get it under control...


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Oct 1, 2009)

im trying! today i fogged the room with dr doom pyrethym fogger and tomorrow morning im spraying with safers pesticide soap and then spraying with 50/50 water alcohol mix with a lil neem the following morning. hopefully i can get these things under control! also i have trantula and priahan from advanced nutes, should i foilar feed thoss since its benificial bacteria??


----------



## nouvellechef (Oct 2, 2009)

Use this method for the end all of mites. I tried to stick to organic, but gave in as I could only keep them at bay.

Week 2 veg- Floromite one day then follow the next day with Organicide

Week 2 flower-Same as above

Turn off all fans for 1 hour when applying. I just leave a little florescent light on for a bit. Start at bottom and work way up the leaves, then down the whole plant. Then spray the entire room. After an hour turn on fans and main lights.


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Oct 2, 2009)

ok hows everyone doing, i just walked in the tent and yes there still everywhere with webs on almost ALL the fan leafs, alot of them look dead or knocked out, i fogged with dr doom yesterday and now today im gonna vaccuum all the plants and try to get all the mites and webs off and then im gonna use some safer insect killer soap and then spray with azatrol and wait a few days and do the same thing for the next 2 weeks until im in week 4 or so! hopefully i can really get them under control in the next weeks! heres some pics


----------



## MindzEye (Oct 2, 2009)

Wow you got those suckers bad!!!

I would remove the plants from the room use another fogger, clean everything in the room including your lights with bleach water and alcohol for the light.. Instead of vacuuming them off I would rinse the plants with water and treat with azatrol again...

When battling pests you have to go all out or they will come back....


If your in flower dont use foggers with your plants in the room!


----------



## nouvellechef (Oct 3, 2009)

IMO, I think they need to be spread out more. Why not do less plants more yield. I bet those mites dont need air current to travel as all your plants touch each other. I know you have that shed in progress. Azatrol is ok, not a knockdown though. Works over time. Telling you, try Floramite. Thank me later.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Oct 3, 2009)

You can use two sponges to wipe them off the leaves as well... I didn't realize how bad you had those good-for-nothing pests until I looked at your pics with the webs and stuff.... hopefully you have it under control by now. I have a small-scale attack right now, they are just sucking the juices out of some of my leaves right now, thankfully at least no webs..

A good thing to do is lower the temps. Apparently it slows down their rate of breeding threefold.


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Oct 4, 2009)

k well i put my shop vac to good use and also sprayed with azatrol and tehn in the morning im gonna spray with safers insect killing soap and then the following morning im gonna set off another fogger! hopefully they will be under control


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Oct 5, 2009)

heres some pics of the ladies this morning


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Oct 30, 2009)

well i through them all out side too many mites and i had to move so! well see how they turn out!


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Nov 8, 2009)

the mites have kinda gone away and stopped producing cuz its alot colder and humid outside! the mites hate the early mornings when the plants are frozen lol! fed all of the girls bud candy and some phed water! the water ive been giving them has been at 8.2 ph so now i got that dialed in and got some ph down! just sprayed them with some purple maxx as there going to sleep outside


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm glad to read the mites r goin away...  ur buds should be getting close to harvest right? they stared to flower 9 16  are all ur strains 8 weeks to flower?? either ways PLEASE post some new pictures I'm sure they gotta be fat by now huh?  k take care of ur ladies  -doc


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Nov 11, 2009)

i used the weather outside to conquer them!!! now i gotta get the mites  out of my plants that are vegging inside!!!! um im not sure if there 8 weeks im just going by the trichs!!!! the nugz really didnt get bigger!!! i took them out of the tent on october 21 and put them outside!!! since then they havent really progressed, heres some pics though

kryptonite, ice queen, white widow, sour diesel, g-13 i think there all under 9 weeks, ill be harvesting soon i just want to see if the nugz will swell, there all really small!


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Nov 11, 2009)

heres 3 more pics


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Nov 15, 2009)

wat do u guys think, this is the crop that was in the tent under the 1000 hps! theve been outside for a month now, i would say there pretty close but alot of the trichs are still clear!


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Dec 3, 2009)

a lot of them look like there starting to die cuz of the coldness outside!!!! i dont want to risk getting any mold so i might cut them down here in a couple days!!! wat do u guys think???


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 3, 2009)

good job why didnt you let them finish under the 1000 watter


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Dec 3, 2009)

moved spots and didnt set the 1000 watter up so i let them finish outside, also cuz they were full of mites and i didnt want them inside the new spot!!! i got girls veggin under it right now


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Dec 3, 2009)

ffs they look ill albino.

get them chopped man and start afresh and all mite free.

t4


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Dec 7, 2009)

well i chopped them all a couple of days ago, theres little orange bugs that look like mites on the leafs and buds, i hate pests!! there so horrible and the most disgusting living thing on the earth! ill have some pics of the different flavors at the end of the week! the kryptonite looks real tasty and full of trichs!


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Dec 13, 2009)

are the red bugs a type of spider mite??? there real small like them, anyway all is dry and just have to trim some up, ill have some bud porn tonight of the tasty nugglets...


----------



## Locked (Dec 13, 2009)

I am glad I hve been pest free...I hate bugs to begin with let alone ones that f with my grow...looking forward to the bud porn Albino...


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Dec 13, 2009)

Red bugs are indeedy spider mites.

Albino me ole mucker you are pissing in the wind so to speak with mites at the start of a big grow they will mess your plants up big time so instead of spending ya money on equipment you outa get the mites sorted 1st.

I mean $100 on what it needs avid atrazol or *** its called over in the states will sort it instantly.

Im the u.k. we sort it for less than $1 with a quick spray of westlands pest spray @ £4 per 1ltr mister

Lol

t4


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Dec 13, 2009)

*hamster lewis- *ya they are really fing wit my grow! i hate these things!!!!! i got them managed down a bit on the plants that went into the new room and that are veggin, i have so many perputual grows u guys are probally confused which ones are which lol, sorry! anyway ya bud porn will be very nice

*time4planb-*well i have azatrol, floramite, safers insect killing soap, alcohol/water mix, and neem but i havent used the neem yet i dont like to use it as it killed my plants a while back ago and i used it as directed! i have the mites down a bit on the other plants! they were just real bad with these ones, they had webs all over them when they were in the tent! trimming them all as we speak


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Dec 14, 2009)

i didnt make it in my drying room but i got pics of the room, ill have some nice bud porn tomorow


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Dec 14, 2009)

I feel ya on the mites thing, they are good for nothing other than being food for lady bugs and stuff. Can't wait to see those pics!


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Jan 2, 2010)

lol its all gone, i tried taking some photos but i just never had time! i turned out real good though! i cant wait for the next one though, its hopefully just gonna get better and better! theres some pics on my room journal of the new ladies


----------



## captain1 (Jan 2, 2010)

Hey Albino I see your dealing with Mites bad so thought Id give you a cheap one. Buy Adams flea and tick with stykills in it. Better hurry cause I think they are pulling it off the market soon with a new kind that doesnt work as well. Petsmart used to carry it. Anyway it Works and its human and animal safe. It killed mine never had them since with 16 growing. I would bomb before you plant in there again.


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Jan 2, 2010)

wat is it for carpet or something??? is it powder???? i hvae a concrete slab in the new room! im kinda on top of them now! azatrol and goggers due wonders! i was being to lazy now i spray all the time with just plain water, alcohol/water, azatrol and foggers and safers insect soap. thanks, i will keep that in mind and check it out


----------

